# When should you use a laxative?



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello there, just a quick question. For the past couple of weeks I've been feeling very bloated and crampy, pretty much 24/7. But I can't tell if I'm truly constipated and backed up, or if it's just gas.I have a BM maybe once a day, or every other day. At the same time, I don't eat a whole lot (ie, I snack most of the time). But I do feel better after a BM (less crampy, bloated).Do you think its normal to go only once every other day or so? Or should I be taking miralax or my smooth move tea? Or more importantly, is there any OTC medicine for the bloated feeling?Thanks,-Leeann


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Normal range of going is from 3 times a day to 3 times a week, so once a day to once every other day is pretty normal frequency and if the consistency is OK laxatives will likely give you diarrhea pretty much no matter what type.Probiotics sometimes help with bloating (especially if yours is related to gas volume). Some people find digestive enzymes with pancreatin in them help.You could also see if peppermint, chamomile, or fennel tea helps.Some people do OK with simethicone but you might need to take the gas-X or whatever brand every meal for 2-3 days to see if it will help or not. For the colon it isn't an immediate effect kind of thing. You need to get it all through the colon.


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the help Kathleen! I have tried Gas-x but not for a period of 2-3 days, just random times. Maybe that's why it doesn't seem to really help much? I guess I could try taking it every day and see if it helps then.Is there a specific strand of probiotics that are more helpful for the bloating/cramping constipation feeling? I was using the jarro something or other for a while. Thanks again!-Leeann


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You could try Align, Culturelle or VSL#3 that tend to have some clinical data, Align even did well in an IBS trial.Digestive Advantage is another one that seems to do well, but I don't know if they've published anything on it.Some people find the strain in Activia yogurt is helpful.


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

I posted this a few weeks ago and am still having trouble. It's not as bad as many of you out there, I do realize that, but I seem to not be able to go except every 2 days or so, and when I DO go, it's always a tiny, tiny amount, and just a bunch of pebbles.My IBS has always been more D sided, but I haven't had that in a while. I would take back the way my IBS used to be because at least I was getting stuff OUT, and I wasn't always feeling all cramped up inside like I do now







.I've been taking probiotics, and digestive enzymes for a few weeks now but it doesn't really seem to have made any difference... Should I try miralax or smooth move tea- because I know I've put in WAY more food than ever comes back out...


----------

